# Sharkoon Drivelink unter Windows Vista? - Platte wird nicht angezeigt!



## hennisch (26. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe mir von der Fima Sharkoon den DriveLink-Adapter besorgt, da ich aus meinem alten Rechner die Platten ausbauen musste und irgendwie (ohne erneuten Einbau) an meine Daten gelangen wollte.
Soweit so gut... Ich habe nun also den USB-Adapter mit angestöpselter Festplatte angeschlossen - Die mitgelieferte Treiber-CD war für Win98 gedacht. Das "USB-Massenspeichergerät" wird dank Plug & Play sofort erkannt und Treiber automatisch installiert. In der Systemsteuerung bzw. dem Geräte Manager wird es auch korrekt angezeigt. 

Im Arbeitsplatz taucht dieses Laufwerk jedoch nicht auf. Woran kann das liegen? - Wie kann ich auf dieses zugreifen? - Betriebssystem ist Windows Vista. 

Bitte um Hilfe! Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## Raubkopierer (26. Mai 2007)

Mh. schau dir mal die Datenträgerverwaltung an ob du da was findest
Systemsteuerung -> Suchleite -> Datenträgerverwaltung


----------



## soyo (27. Mai 2007)

Hast du eine eingerichtete Verbindung zu Netzlaufwerken ?


----------



## hennisch (27. Mai 2007)

Wird in der Datenträgerverwaltung angezeigt... Datenträger Unbekannt - Nicht lesbar

Wo sehe ich, ob ich diese Verbindung habe?


----------



## soyo (27. Mai 2007)

Ich hatte erst einen andereren Gedanken. USB-Festplatten versuchen oft sich Laufwerkbuchstaben zu belegen, die jedoch schon von Netzlaufwerken belegt sind. Resultat der ganzen Geschichte, USB Festplatte wird erkannt, bekommt aber keinen Laufwerkbuchstaben und wird im Arbeitsplatz nicht angezeigt. Aber da das bei dir anscheinend nicht der Fall ist, wird das Problem woanders liegen.

Hast du die Festplatte als Master konfiguriert? (Wenn du damit nix anfangen kannst, auf folgendem Link Link wird alles näher beschrieben. Die Jumper Konfiguration ist aber von Platte zu Platte unterschiedlich! Meistens ist sie aber auf der Festplatte selbst beschrieben).

Falls trotzdem dieser Fehler bestehen bleiben sollte, solltest du die Festplatte in einem anderen System testen. Wenn sie dort funktioniert, würde ich sagen das der Adapter einen Defekt hat.

Gruß soyo


----------



## Raubkopierer (27. Mai 2007)

Diese Verbindung spielt keine Rolle, weil USB-Geräte nicht als Netzlaufwerke gesehen werden.
Das mit der Jumperung scheint zu stimmen sollte aber trotzdem überprüft werden.
Und du kannst mal versuchen dem Laufwerk in der Datenträgerverwaltung einen Laufwerksbuchstaben zu verpassen.


----------

